# Migoto cleanup



## Bear (Nov 13, 2021)

I did some cleanup and a bit of thinning, I reach for this one allot just because its so easy to work on.

First I thinned on the stones up to a 3000 chosera, then gave it a 600 grit sanded finish.






















Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

